# RIP Jay 10/18/2005 - 10/20/2007



## JennieLove

Bob and I love you soo much Jay, and we thank you for filling our lives with kindness and joy.


----------



## renay

i'm so sorry  how are you and poor bob taking it? I can only imagine his poor little buddy must be lost without him. You have my sympathies


----------



## twitch

oh no. poor little jay. my friends are going to be so sad to hear he has passed, he was one of the more common stories i would tell about sharing my time on this forum. i didn't even know he was sick. i've missed far too much time. my heart goes out to you and bob and i'm sure the hearts of all my friends as well. i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr

I am so sorry for your loss...just so very sorry


----------



## JennieLove

It was very hard of course on both Bob and I, but we are doing a bit better now. Bob hasnt been eating as much as he normally does, but he's slowley starting to come around again. 

Jay developed a tumor on the side of his face. We were in and out of vets ofices and even drove two hours to get a second oppinion, but was told it could not be removed, that it was in a very difficult place to work on. The vet in my area, I will never go to again...she had said it was an ear infection that it was an abcess, and to have it drained she wanted $200 to do it, but she told me to just conintue with hotcompress and see if I cant get it out myself. Well after about 2 weeks of nothing, and with Jay getting worst, even losing .5lbs I took him up to Rocklin to have it checked out. That vet was at least able to tell me that it was a tumor, and that he was develpoing another lump right behind his ear, but that he didnt feel comfortable removing it due to the location, since it was right on his ear canal and viens that run in that area. He gave jay a steriod stot and gave me some antibiotics and told me that I should just make him as comfortable as possible and when he looks like his quality of life has diminished, to have him pts. 1-2 weeks later the lump behind his ear poped and drained as well as some of the infection from the main lump of his face, and he has looked like he was doing alot better, but I couldnt clean it properly so again I took him to the vet in my area...she wouldnt even clean it! There was a huge hole in his neck and all she said was keep doing hot compress and clean it yourself..and gave me pain meds that would only last Jay 3 days! I couldnt believe her! So I called the vet back in Rocklin and he told me how to keep it clean, which was the same thing Steph told me how to do, but it was still good to hear I was doing it right. He was doing fine for about a week and then it just happend...and he passed. 

Im having him cremated with a quote from the movie 300, I dont know if any of you have watched that movie, but Jays is going to say "Its and Honor die at your side" (in Bobs memory) and when Bob passes, his is going to say, "Its an Honor to have lived at yours" (in Jays memory). 

When I sent in Jays paper work to the vets office, they called thinking I was going to kill myself, and said that it was depressing and that I was a depressed person and asked if I really wanted to put that on his box...I said YES Im very sure I want that on his box, that its actually the first half of a quote thats very meaningful and respectable! When I told her the second half all she said was "oh"...pfft F***ing asshole. She had a mean ass tone with me! Shes lucky I didnt go down there and beat her, I thought she was very disrespectful to Jay and myself.


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr

I agree - it sounds as if she was VERY disrespectful and just plain mean. I am so sorry that you had to encounter such a callous and sour person while dealing with the heartache of losing your sweetie  

I just hate hearing that somone who SHOULD have been at the very least SYMPATHETIC (and should has been EMPATHETIC as well) treated you and Jay so shabbily at a time when anything but that treatment should have been given.

Im sorry that you went through that


----------



## JennieLove

Thank you so much DFW_Rat_Luvr


----------



## AustinXAPMX3

Oh im sorry such a cute little guy


----------



## Forensic

Oh no! I'm so sorry.


----------



## Mana

That's terrible, I'm so sorry for your (and Bob's) loss


----------



## twitch

wow, they were at least smart enough (or at least self-preserving enough) to call you instead of saying that to your face. i think just about anyone in your situation would have pummeled the person for saying something like that in such a tone and during such a time. i know i would have. though i get far too nervous in situations like that so i probably would have upchucked on her after i hit her as well. god, i'm angry for you. that treatment was outrageous. 

i like the qoutes though. its a very nice idea. i've seen the movie and i love those lines. very fitting.


----------



## cjshrader

You know, I generally avoid this section because it's so depressing, but I wanted to let you know that for some reason hearing this about Jay hit me hard. I'm very sorry for your loss.

I guess I'd heard you talk about him so much that I felt like I knew him a lot better than many other user's rats.


----------



## BlueSkyy

very sorry for your loss...
i heard about Jay and Silent Bob when I first joined...
i didn't even know he was ill


----------



## JennieLove

Thanks everyone for all the support. Sorry I havent been on in a while, just been busy with moving...only have dialup right now (slooooooooooow).

Anyways, I just want to let everyone know we got Jay's ashes back today! He's in a beautiful box and one of the vets even made a little thing for us with his feetprint on it. Bobs doing alot better now also.


----------



## lostbutnotforgot

I'm so sorry to hear about Jay. I know he was loved and I always enjoyed looking at his adorable face in your siggy.  

I hate to bring this up also, but since I am in the same area as you, I am curious to know what vet this was since I don't want to take my rat(s) there. Please PM me if you don't want to post it publicly.


----------



## rattikins

OOhhhh Jay... 

My heart goes out to you hon.


----------



## Poppyseed

Oh no! Not Jay ): He's one of the first other rats I've ever read about besides my own, and I've always come back here to read stories on Jay and Silent Bob. I hope to keep hearing about Silent Bob and hope he does well without his beloved Jay ):

I think I have read about that ear thing in rat guide. It's a horrible thing and there wasn't much you could of done for him if that's the same thing ): Poor Jay, he was incredibly loved and pampered in his cage full of billions of hand made hammocks.

I loved his eyes, how one was smaller than the other ): I'm really sad he's gone.

And that vet was a b!tch to you


----------



## JennieLove

Thanks Poppyseed! Im happy that everyone enjoyed hearing about my boys and enjoyed looking at all their pics. You made me laugh just thinking about all those hammocks, haha; Jay and Bob seemed to have fun with them, and it was always fun watching one "fall" from one becuase there was always another hammock to catch them, lol...I swear Bob was so lazy he would mean to roll in and out of the hammocks to get the othe bottom of the cage. xD


----------

